# Critique of Macro '



## OldManJim (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm trying to get back into macro. I took my D7100 and the Control My Nikon software along with a Rodenstock enlarging lens I had from my film and. I used a feather from a pheasant wing for the following image. I know the lighting is bad, I used a fluorescent desk lamp and some natural window light. Other than the lighting, can anyone offer any comments or improvements?

Thanks


----------



## RacePhoto (Apr 5, 2022)

No answers? I like it, as a non-expert still with learning lights on my camera, I'd say, more diffused light will give a better image, in most situations. Shadows are the enemy when you want things to look as real, in detail, as possible.


----------



## OldManJim (Apr 5, 2022)

RacePhoto said:


> No answers? I like it, as a non-expert still with learning lights on my camera, I'd say, more diffused light will give a better image, in most situations. Shadows are the enemy when you want things to look as real, in detail, as possible.


Thanks for the lighting suggestion. I'll play around a bit more with the lights. Fortunately, the feather isn't going anywhere.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 6, 2022)

I agree regarding the lights. When I pull out my Sigma 105mm Macro, I usually use my Godox flash unit with a diffuser, and it makes a big difference. You might try a flash unit. It you don't have a diffuser, like a small soft-box, you can use a piece of tissue over the flash.


----------

